# I Cant Make Up My Mind!!!



## MissMisah (Jul 17, 2006)

So after checking out the threads on Biotherm & Lush...it all comes down to just making up my mind.

Ive never tried anything from Biotherm...but i hear great things about it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





and as far as LUSH, all i have is AquaMarina & Angels Over Bare Skin. I <333 how it smells 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but, the sales person also suggested the Tea Tree Toner & Imperials. The thing that attracted me to try this line was that it was mainly natural ingredients. so i thought that may help...i personally cannot tell yet!

As far as my skin goes...I'm almost 22, and my skin is in worse shape than it was when I was a teenager! I dont have heavy breakouts...but more often than not, I have a spot or two on my face (mainly CHIN & cheeks.) 

Anything aimed for acne-proned skin (i.e. PROACTIVE!!!) will reak more havoc than good...cuz it'll be too harsh from my combination skin (good on T-zone, BAAAAD on my cheeks!! coincedentally, where my breakouts are)


ANother concern of mine is age-preventing. 


*siiiigh* i feel like ive tried everything. and im so tired of seeing my throw money out the window on things that dont work! WOULD ANYBODY BE ABLE TO HEEEEEEEELLLLP!!!! Any other suggestions would be GREAT! 

thanks everyone!


----------



## Wattage (Jul 17, 2006)

I used to work for Lush and frankly I recommend Biotherm.


----------



## venacava (Jul 20, 2006)

Exfoliate religiously (but gently) two to three times a week. You may want to consider this toner.

It’s working for me and it took just 3 weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concerning your Q of "Lush or Bio", personally I find Lush’s Magnaminty to be an extremely effective deep cleansing mask. However, there are many who argue Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque to be a better product.


----------



## MissMisah (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *venacava* 
_Exfoliate religiously (but gently) two to three times a week. You may want to consider this toner.

It’s working for me and it took just 3 weeks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Concerning your Q of "Lush or Bio", personally I find Lush’s Magnaminty to be an extremely effective deep cleansing mask. However, there are many who argue Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque to be a better product._

 

hmm..where can i get the toner??


and i dont like the mint julep masque! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blehhh


----------



## venacava (Jul 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissMisah* 
_hmm..where can i get the toner??


and i dont like the mint julep masque! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 blehhh_

 

Below is the original review from MUA. Though it would be far more helpful, for you that is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, to read all the reviews on the thread (you'll need to open an account at MUA for this). I know putting vinegar on your face sounds crazy (and disgusting) but it worked for me and hopefully it will work for you too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***

Toners -> Unlisted Brand -> Bragg's Apple Cider Vinegar Reviewed by carekate on 6/6/2005 10:08:00 AM         
You want to know how awesome this ACV(AppleCiderVinegar) toner is? On Friday, I had a nasty zit forming on my cheek. I applied a compress of my homemade Yonka 'Emulsion Pure' to bring it to a head, and was able to extract the pimple on Saturday. That night, I used my homemade aspirin mask, followed w/ the ACV toner, then used the aspirin mask and toner again on Monday morning. The result: not only is the zit gone, but so is the red mark! I mean, you can’t even tell that a couple days ago I had a huge pimple on my face – all the evidence is completely erased. For those of you who are still skeptical, here are some of the benefits of ACV toner: • helps even out skin tone; • smoothes out your skin's texture; • helps minimizes the size and appearance of pores; • dries up and reduces redness from breakouts almost over night; • helps regulate oil production; • impart's to your skin "a radiant glow." Recipe for CareKate’s homemade ACV Super Toner: What you’ll need: • Apple Cider Vinegar • Clean, empty 8 ounce glass or plastic bottle • Distilled water (tap water is okay, but distilled or purified is better!) • Green Tea -- optional • Vit-C (lysorbic acid) powder or crystals -- optional • Ylang Ylang essential oil -- optional • Lemon essential oil -- optional What you do: • Step 1: Fill bottle 1/3 full with ACV (may increase or decrease amount of vinegar to suit your own skin type, add more vinegar for oilier skin and less for dry skin. If you plan to add green tea and other ingredients to your toner, follow steps 2-4 below, otherwise just add water to fill bottle to brim. • Step 2: Heat 2/3 cup of distilled water and bring to boil, then add 3-4 green tea bags (you want to make the tea solution REALLY strong!!) and let it steep for 30 minutes or longer, then remove teabags. Once the green tea has cooled completely, pour into bottle with ACV (do not fill bottle completely full because you'll need room to add the Ylang Ylang and Vit-C). • Step 3: Add 25 drops of Ylang Ylang essential oil to bottle (if your skin-type is not oily, simply add less Y-Y oil or leave it out altogether). • Step 4: Measure out one level teaspoon of Vit-C crystals and add to bottle with ACV and green tea. Shake bottle vigorously to dissolve crystals (if they do not dissolve right away, simply put lid on bottle and let sit for an hour to allow Vit-C crystals to solubilize in the solution. Once the Vit-C crystals have completely dissolved, your toner is ready for use. Shake well before using. The above 'recipe' should yield enough toner for a one-month supply. Twice daily, after cleansing face as normal, put some toner on a cotton pad and gently swipe over your face and neck (if you prefer, you can use a spray bottle and spray the toner directly onto your face). Followup with your regular serums and/or moisturizer. I'm using simple, "grocery-store" ACV (look in the condiment/salad dressing aisle) which costs less than $1.00USD for 16 ounces, but you can buy more 'exotic' apple cider vinegars from health food stores. Likewise, I bought my green tea at the supermarket (make sure you get one that is 100% green tea with no additional ingredients/flavors added), a box of 20 tea bags for around $3.00USD. Distilled water is available at the supermarket in the bottled water aisle for around 75¢ per gallon. Ylang Ylang essential oil is available at health food stores (I got mine at Whole Foods for about $7.99 for an 1-ounce bottle). Hint: If you're hoping to find essential oils cheaper on Ebay or something, make sure that the Y-Y oil is stored in an amber or dark-blue glass bottle, because essential oils can be degraded by direct sunlight like from a clear glass bottle. I got my Vit-C crystals at Whole Foods for around $9.99USD for a big bottle (enough to yield *dozens* of batches of ACV super toner or homemade Vit-C serum!), but you can also order it online. FYI: You can customize the above recipe to fit your skin’s specific needs simply by adding a couple of drops of the essential oils that are recommended for your skin type. Click on this link (or cut & paste link into address field on your web browser) for a guide to essential oils and their use/benefits in skincare: http://www.essentialdayspa.com/forum...asc&highlight= UPDATE: Ooooh, I just added 5 drops of Lemon essential oil to my ACV super toner and it’s just fantastic! The combined aroma of the Ylang Ylang and Lemon oils almost completely cancels out the vinegary smell, so for those bothered by that, try adding a bit of those oils and see if that makes it more tolerable for you. BTW, here’s the benefits of Lemon oil: • LEMON: Assists in the formation of scar tissue. Antiseptic, astringent, controls the production of sebum, used for oily skin ,and acne. Revitalizes the skin by improving circulation and encouraging the elimination of wastes (used for cellulitis); gently exfoliates the complexion. With long-term application reduces broken capillaries and varicose veins, softens scar tissue on scars and corns. It is also said to strengthen brittle nails.


----------



## VeganChick (Jul 21, 2006)

Some people love Lush and some people hate it. That's the problem with all-natural homemade brands, I think. Lush tends to get varying results on everyone and that's the reason I've never bought from them. However, I don't think I've heard anything bad at all about Biotherm products, although I did just 'discover' them. They're a bit too expensive for my budget right now, but I'm looking forward to trying them! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and I'm looking forward to making some of my own essential oil products now! Thanks venacava!


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

I love Lush, the products are fresh, and the SA are lovely.


----------

